# Background sound als wav?



## skav (17. Februar 2002)

wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist ein *.wav sound beim anfang abspielen zulassen.
Hab hier einen harley davidson sound und der soll sobald man die seite betritt einmal abgesepilt werden.
Mit midi weiss ich wohl wies geht aber lieder spielt der anscheinend keinen *.wav ab.
kann mir jmd da helfen???

MfG


----------



## braindad (17. Februar 2002)

```
<bgsound src="datei.wav" loop="1">
```

oder für IE UND netsape:


```
<embed src="datei.wav" autostart="true" hidden="true" loop="true">
<noembed>
<bgsound src="date.wav" loop="1">
</noembed>
```

das ganze dann in den head, sollte eigentlich funzen


----------



## skav (17. Februar 2002)

jo danke funzt 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

